# Ventoux Gearing!



## bikeman66 (7 Jan 2015)

Hi all,

This may be a "how long is a piece of string" question, but I'd appreciate any advice you guys can give.

I'm off to Provence in late April / early May for a week of cycling. As part of the trip, I'm planning a ride up Mont Ventoux. I'm not looking to get up there in record time or anything like that, but just want to have the satisfaction of climbing the Bedoin route and then enjoy the long descent on the other side.

My bike has a 34 tooth small chainring and a 11-25 cassette. I know pushing any gear depends on the ability and fitness of the rider, but do you guys think a 34-25 lowest gear is still a bit suicidal and would you opt for the safety of a 28 tooth large sprocket (or even larger)?

Your thoughts and advice will be most welcome.


----------



## MrPie (7 Jan 2015)

Absolutely no harm shoving on a 27. Did the Raid Pyrenean a couple of years ago and only used the 27 a couple of times, but I was glad it was there as an option.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jan 2015)

Get the largest cassette you can - I see nothing wrong with a 32T sprocket, or bigger if it'll fit.
Ventoux is relentlessly long, and very steep.
Do beware of the weather though - April might be a little early. I was there in November this year and the road over the top was blocked. Good job, really, as the top 6K would have been most character-building...






Do try and take in the Nesque gorge, though. It's a glorious and very quiet ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Jan 2015)

If you want a comfortable climb, go for a 32T big sprocket. Make sure your rear mech can handle a dinner plate like that though. If it isn't up to the job, you'll end up dragging the hanger into your spokes, or breaking the chain.


----------



## jdtate101 (8 Jan 2015)

I'm riding Ventoux in June as part of a week in the mountains that ends with the Marmotte, and shall be packing a 28 on the rear. Whilst it's easy enough to do 10% climbs in this country on a 34/25, they just aren't long enough to give you an idea of the fatigue that you will suffer on such a long climb if you're slightly overgeared. When I did the Marmotte in 2013, I used that 28 quite a bit and was glad of it, especially at the end of the day on Alpe D'Huez.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2015)

Depends entirely on what kind of fitness and weight the OP has. Without that can't really offer meaningful advice other than to say that sticking a lower gear (like a 28 or 30) on and not using it is no problem. Not sticking it on and needing it may stop you enjoying what should be an amazing experience.

FWIW, unless you're a lightweight guy who does a fair bit of proper climbing I'd stick a bigger gear on, even if its just for insurance


----------



## bikeman66 (8 Jan 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Get the largest cassette you can - I see nothing wrong with a 32T sprocket, or bigger if it'll fit.
> Ventoux is relentlessly long, and very steep.
> Do beware of the weather though - April might be a little early. I was there in November this year and the road over the top was blocked. Good job, really, as the top 6K would have been most character-building...
> View attachment 76308
> ...


Thanks for the tips matey. I'll look up the Nesque gorge. I've got a few circular rides planned, taking in Pont du Gard, Arles, Nimes and Gordes etc, but tips from people who have experience of good places to ride are really welcome, thanks.


----------



## tommaguzzi (8 Jan 2015)

I did Alpe huez in 1 hour 19 mins on 34/26 a couple of years ago aged 54. I had trained hard for 4 months and and weighed just 11st 4lbs i was fitter than I have ever been since I was a teenager and I still wished I had put a 27 or a 28 on the back. On those extremely long tour climbs normal people need all the help they can get.


----------



## bikeman66 (8 Jan 2015)

Following on from all your advice and suggestions, it seems sensible to consider fitting a cassette with a lower gear. On the technical side, my rear mech measures about 75mm between the centres of the guide pulley's. Would I be right in assuming this is a short cage mech, and if so I'm presuming it will accommodate a 28 tooth large sprocket without too much trouble (25 tooth currently on the cassette). If necessary will this mech work OK with a 30 tooth, or is there the likelihood of complications? I'd prefer not to have to fork out for a new long cage mech, new chain and cassete, so if it is likely that fitting anything bigger than a 28 will cause issues I'd sooner have reliability on the climb rather than an easier gear that may potentially have mechanical consequences.

As always, any advice will be very gratefully received.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jan 2015)

jdtate101 said:


> I'm riding Ventoux in June as part of a week in the mountains that ends with the Marmotte, and shall be packing a 28 on the rear. Whilst it's easy enough to do 10% climbs in this country on a 34/25, they just aren't long enough to give you an idea of the fatigue that you will suffer on such a long climb if you're slightly overgeared. When I did the Marmotte in 2013, I used that 28 quite a bit and was glad of it, especially at the end of the day on Alpe D'Huez.


Did the Marmotte the same year; I'd cycled a 38t or 39t in this country (regularly up some of our so called hard climbs) but I changed the 39/53 bianchi for a 50/34 compact and I'm glad also it was campy I got a 29t on the back


----------



## tommaguzzi (8 Jan 2015)

A short cage derailer arm will be OK with upto a 30 rear but its best not to use the big/big little / little combinations if you do. 28 rear should be no problem at all.


----------



## bikeman66 (8 Jan 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> A short cage derailer arm will be OK with upto a 30 rear but its best not to use the big/big little / little combinations if you do. 28 rear should be no problem at all.


Thanks for the advice Tommaguzzi. I figured the 28 would be straight forward enough, and I think I'll probably settle on that when all is said and done. Actually just posted this question in the "technical know how" section of this forum too. 

Really appreciate your advice, thanks again.


----------



## Norry1 (9 Jan 2015)

I'm doing an Alps tour this July (staying in Bourg D'Oisans) and we plan to drive down to ride the Ventoux as well. I have a 53/39 setup on my Giant Advanced TCR1 and have bought a 12-30 cassette for the same reason. Not tried it yet to see if it works - I have used an 11-28 with no problems.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2015)

25 isn't suicidal by any means. I did Mortirolo, Gavia and Stelvio last year on a 25 tooth. Mortirolo was suicidal on a 25, but I didn't have a choice as it was the bike I had loaned. That was the hardest hour I have done on a bike.

In contrast, we completed the Stelvio the following day and a 25 was OK. 

I understand Ventoux (relatively speaking) isn't that steep, however it's exposed so you have the wind to contend with.

Are you doing one ascent of Ventoux without carrying kit? If the answer is yes then I think you'll be fine. If it's no then I'd go for a 27 or 28.

However, in balance, for the sake of £20-£30 I'd get a cassette that has a 28 tooth sprocket.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2015)

400bhp said:


> 25 isn't suicidal by any means. I did Mortirolo, Gavia and Stelvio last year on a 25 tooth. Mortirolo was suicidal on a 25, but I didn't have a choice as it was the bike I had loaned. That was the hardest hour I have done on a bike.
> 
> In contrast, we completed the Stelvio the following day and a 25 was OK.
> 
> ...



Just to personally give me some common denominator, how are you on Winnats Pass with the 25? I presume it's a compact too? I'm running a 34/25 lowest gear at the moment as my bike came with that cassette but I find Winnats unpleasant with that gearing. I'm interested in the fact you felt the Stelvio was OK on a 25 but maybe you dance up Winnats too!


----------



## 400bhp (9 Jan 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Just to personally give me some common denominator, how are you on Winnats Pass with the 25? I presume it's a compact too? I'm running a 34/25 lowest gear at the moment as my bike came with that cassette but I find Winnats unpleasant with that gearing. I'm interested in the fact you felt the Stelvio was OK on a 25 but maybe you dance up Winnats too!


Its hard going on a 25 up winnats and I wouldn't choose that gearing for it. . But winnats is one climb I dont like. 
Mentally, years ago (late 80s) I tried and failed to get up it on a 42-18. It was the only climb that I couldnt do at the time. Still haunts me...

Stelvio, in my honest opinion isnt that hard. Its well sheltered, the road surface is good and I would say maxes out no more than 15%. The hardest bit is the last 3km.


----------



## jifdave (9 Jan 2015)

im doing ventoux in july and will be doing so on a 34 -32 (105 med/long cage takes 32) but then im 6'8 and 19.5st.

I shall be hoping to be closer to 18.5 when i climb her.


----------



## hondated (9 Jan 2015)

Norry1 said:


> I'm doing an Alps tour this July (staying in Bourg D'Oisans) and we plan to drive down to ride the Ventoux as well. I have a 53/39 setup on my Giant Advanced TCR1 and have bought a 12-30 cassette for the same reason. Not tried it yet to see if it works - I have used an 11-28 with no problems.


Norry1 if you get the chance from Bourg D'Oisans you can also cycle up to the Croix de fer another major Tour climb and well worth cycling. Enjoy.


----------



## Norry1 (10 Jan 2015)

hondated said:


> Norry1 if you get the chance from Bourg D'Oisans you can also cycle up to the Croix de fer another major Tour climb and well worth cycling. Enjoy.



Thanks mate - we went in 2013 and stayed there and the Glandon / Croix de Fer was the most awesome ride, The scenery was magnificent.

Alp d'Huez was a bit scrubby by comparison, but made great by the history.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2015)

For those heading to Ventoux, I definitely recommend descending to Sault and then heading back down the Gorge du Nesque to Bedoin. Absolutely beautiful scenery and a very shallow descent most of the way, which is great for legs that are tired from climbing Ventoux.
I hired a bike for Ventoux and it came with a triple and the lower gears were gratefully received. As some say, it's not the absolute steepness, it's just that it is unrelenting , never dropping below 10% after you get to the forest bar a very short section at chalet Reynard, and it can be very windy 

For sake of £15 or so on a Tiagra 12-28, I'd go for that.


----------



## Shadow (12 Jan 2015)

I rode up Ventoux last september (3rd attempt, 2nd completion) on my compact double and managed to keep the granniest in reserve the whole way.

IMO ventoux is not difficult. It is hard, but not difficult, _IF_:

a) you are fit and like hills
b) you don't pretend to race Quintana and Froome
c) the weather gods are on your side, and
d) you have good mental fortitude.

Of these, I would quite possibly consider the most important to be d).


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Jan 2015)

I just put a deposit on a September tour which includes the Cinglés du Ventoux, so I'm looking forward to it. 
I'll be bringing my road bike, which has 50/34 on front and 11..28 on rear, so should be OK I think.


----------



## gavroche (12 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> I just put a deposit on a September tour which includes the Cinglés du Ventoux, so I'm looking forward to it.
> I'll be bringing my road bike, which has 50/34 on front and 11..28 on rear, so should be OK I think.


I think you will find it tough on 34/28 unless you are super fit.


----------



## Shadow (12 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> I just put a deposit on a September tour which includes the Cinglés du Ventoux, so I'm looking forward to it.
> I'll be bringing my road bike, which has 50/34 on front and 11..28 on rear, so should be OK I think.


Excellent, good man! Don't forget to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Origamist (12 Jan 2015)

In the past, 39/25 for me - but I'd take a compact these days.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jan 2015)

gavroche said:


> I think you will find it tough on 34/28 unless you are super fit.


I wouldn't want any less than that, and the 10% sections won't be easy, but that's what a 48-year-old me did it on - pacing is key ... take it steady all the way.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Jan 2015)

victor said:


> Cinglés du Ventoux


Good luck & let us know how it goes. It's on my bucket list


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jan 2015)

MichaelO said:


> Good luck & let us know how it goes. It's on my bucket list



I should be doing it this year.


----------



## MichaelO (14 Jan 2015)

If everyone is doing it, then I might have to make it my 2015 challenge!


----------



## Donger (14 Jan 2015)

No advice on the gearing, but I know that if I ever go back to Provence again I'm not leaving without cycling around the Gorges du Verdon (a.k.a. the Grand Canyon du Verdon), which is a real show stopper. There are two great winding roads climbing up above the rims of the canyon, which, as I remember it, was only about 25-30km long as the crow flies. One road follows the northern rim, and the other follows the southern one. A round trip could be one of the best under 50 mile rides you ever do. The town of Castellane at the eastern end is a nice old place, and the Lac de Ste-Croix at the other end is a stunning blue reservoir the colour of a swimming pool.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Jan 2015)

Sounds like one for next time


----------



## bikeman66 (11 Mar 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Get the largest cassette you can - I see nothing wrong with a 32T sprocket, or bigger if it'll fit.
> Ventoux is relentlessly long, and very steep.
> Do beware of the weather though - April might be a little early. I was there in November this year and the road over the top was blocked. Good job, really, as the top 6K would have been most character-building...
> View attachment 76308
> ...


Hi TheDoctor,

The week of cycling in Provence is creeping up on me, and I fully intend to take your advice and ride the Nesque Gorge. Sounds great! I've been looking on various maps (mostly on Garmin Connect) and although I can find the Nesque gorge, if you are able to give me a tip on where it might be best to start the ride I'd appreciate it.

Thanks in advance for any information you might be able to give.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Mar 2015)

There's not many options! The D942 is the road you want, and it splits from the D1 near Monieux and Sault, and rejoins it at Villes-sur-Auzon. There's nothing except scenery along there, so do carry water, food etc.
If you're based in Bedoin, then along the gorge to Sault, up to Chalet Reynard, and back down to Bedoin would be a great ride. I started from Sault, did the gorge, then through Mazan towards L'Isle sur la Sorgue.


----------



## jdtate101 (12 Mar 2015)

This is the route I'll be taking, from Bedion, up to the top and then back via the Nesque....

http://app.strava.com/routes/1556490


----------



## bikeman66 (12 Mar 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> There's not many options! The D942 is the road you want, and it splits from the D1 near Monieux and Sault, and rejoins it at Villes-sur-Auzon. There's nothing except scenery along there, so do carry water, food etc.
> If you're based in Bedoin, then along the gorge to Sault, up to Chalet Reynard, and back down to Bedoin would be a great ride. I started from Sault, did the gorge, then through Mazan towards L'Isle sur la Sorgue.


Thanks for the information.

Looking forward to seeing and riding the gorge. Looks fantastic in the images I've seen.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Mar 2015)

Oh, it is. It's one of the best rides I've done. Do allow yourself time to stop and gaze in awe! Having said that, the Pont du Gard is well worth the ride too.


----------



## bikeman66 (13 Mar 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> Oh, it is. It's one of the best rides I've done. Do allow yourself time to stop and gaze in awe! Having said that, the Pont du Gard is well worth the ride too.


We visited Pont du Gard by car when we were down there last August and I was in awe of such a fantastic structure. Fully intend to ride there when we visit in April. In fact, it is part of a 70km loop I've already uploaded to the Garmin. Staying in Boulbon, I have rides to Gordes, Arles, Nimes and one heading north through Avignon along the banks of the Rhone planned. Hopefully (weather providing) we'll go for Ventoux on the Thursday, leaving Friday to lightly ride it out of the legs before the drive home on Saturday.


----------

